# Reformed Missions



## Saiph (Apr 15, 2004)

Are there any good reformed mission organizations ? ?


----------



## Saiph (Apr 15, 2004)

No one ? ?

Only evangelicals are on the mission field ? ?


----------



## blhowes (Apr 15, 2004)

Mark,
I'm not at all familiar with reformed missions. There's [u:9ab8da6ebb]this one[/u:9ab8da6ebb], of course.
Bob


----------



## kceaster (Apr 15, 2004)

If Machen were alive today, he would tell you that the only good missions organization is a dead missions organization. This, too, from a man who started an independent board for foreign missions.

Missions needs to be handled within the framework of the church. Outside agencies cannot be held accountable for what they do even though they may say they have all the accountability in the world.

Therefore, I would steer clear of them. If you want to see missions done the Bible way, it can only be in the framework of the church. The Bible knows no para-church organization.

In Christ,

KC


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 15, 2004)

Mark,

Presbyterian Missions International is excellent. I know a PMI missionaries (who is also a PCA TE) in Madrid. Very Reformed.

Presbyterian Evangelistic Fellowship is also good.

And don't forget that there are a lot of good reformed men in MTW.


----------



## Saiph (Apr 15, 2004)

Thank You.

I was looking into OMF.
I have supported VOM for a while, but what you said has now made me question these organizations Kevin.

[Edited on 4-15-2004 by Wintermute]


----------



## dkicklig (Apr 15, 2004)

I agree with Kceaster on the point that if the church had been doing everything that they have been supposed to seminaries, missions agencies, and other para church agencies would not exist. The sad fact remains that our churches cannot handle these responsibilities now and we have to rely and support the good agencies that are out there. The PCA denominational mission MTW is a excellent reformed mission group.
There are too many churches out there trying to do these things on their own but are failing miserably due to lack of experience, resources, and oversight. 
To not involve ourselves with the agencies that are out there proves the stigma of isolationism that some reformed poeple carry.


----------



## sastark (Apr 15, 2004)

Check out Reformation Christian Ministries:

http://www.refcm.org/

They are under the authority of a couple of Presbyterian Churches in Florida and they do [b:a692993d18]GOOD[/b:a692993d18] work in several different countries (Italy, Zambia, Congo, Russia, Albania, Suriname, and the UK to name a few).


----------



## luvroftheWord (Apr 15, 2004)

I thought MTW was the official PCA mission organization? If it is, then it is not para-church, but it is held accountable to the PCA.

[Edited on 4-15-2004 by luvroftheWord]


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 15, 2004)

[quote:2c4958dda0][i:2c4958dda0]Originally posted by luvroftheWord[/i:2c4958dda0]
I thought MTW was the official PCA mission organization? If it is, then it is not para-church, but it is held accountable to the PCA.

[Edited on 4-15-2004 by luvroftheWord] [/quote:2c4958dda0]

Craig,

Exactly right. And PMI, for example, uses ordained Presbyterian missionaries who are accountable to their Presbyteries. It is non-denominational in the sense that it uses both OPC and PCA men.


----------



## kceaster (Apr 19, 2004)

*Just to clarify...*

I was not speaking against any church affiliated missions work. I was speaking against those agencies that are completely independent of the framework of the church.

I know of one locally here in Indianapolis called Arab International Ministries. I know the founder personally. He does some great things, but as of today, I know that his work is not overseen by any ecclesiastical authority, mostly because he is Arminian and because he is congregational.

These kinds of &quot;ministries&quot; are not in the frame of Scripture. Therefore, no matter how good their intentions or how well they do with their &quot;conversions&quot;, they are not under proper authority.

All of the gospel ministry needs to be carried on under the purview of the church so that those who preach another gospel may be held accountable.

In Christ,

KC


----------



## Len (Apr 19, 2004)

One that popped into mind was the Middle East Reformed Fellowship (www.merf.org). I don't know much about them, but my pastor recommended me to take a look at them when I was looking for some Reformed resources written in Arabic.


----------

